# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  आओ पढ़े कहानी किसान की...

## Krish13

नमस्कार मित्रोँ किसानोँ की कहानी पर आधारित सूत्र फोरम को समर्पित कर रहा हूँ उम्मीद है आप सब का उचित सहयोग मिलता रहेगा॥

----------


## naughty_angel

जय जवान जय किसान!!!

----------


## Krish13

मित्रोँ इस सूत्र की पहली कहानी प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ 
इस कहानी मे एक किसान और बूढ़े हो चुके पशुओ की दास्तां है आप भी एक बूढ़े किसान और पशुओँ का दर्द महसूस करके जरुर बतायेँ ये कहानी कैसी लगी
आईये शुरु करैँ कहानी...........

----------


## Krish13

राम नारायण ने खखारते हुए ज्यों ही घर के दरवाजे में प्रवेश किया, उन्हें देखते ही बहू के हाथ से अचानक बैल की रस्सी छूट गई। उसने झट से घूँघट निकाल लिया और अंदर आँगन में चली गई। उसका पति दुर्गालाल बैल को पीछे से धकेल रहा था। वे दोनों मिलकर बैल को जबरन ट्रैक्टर की ट्राँली में चढ़ाने का प्रयास कर रहे थे। बैल था कि ट्राँली में चढ़ना नहीं चाहता था इसलिए अपने आपको पीछे की ओर धकेल रहा था। अचानक रस्सी छूट जाने के कारण बैल का जोर पीछे की ओर लगा जिससे वह गिर पडा। उसके साथ ही दुर्गालाल भी गिर पडा। राम नारायण ने देखा कि उनकी दोनों बूढ़ी गायें पहले ही ट्राँली में खडी हैं। वह ट्राँली पकड़ कर खड़ा हो गया तो एक गाय राम नारायण का हाथ चाटने लगी। राम नारायण ने पूछा, यह क्या कर रहे हो दुर्गालाल?

----------


## sushilnkt

वो सांड को उनसे दोस्ती हो गयी थी भाई इस लिए नहीं जा चाहता था वहा से ......... अब गाय तो उन सब से प्रेम करती थी ना

----------


## Krish13

लेकिन दुर्गालाल कुछ नहीं बोला। नीचे जमीन की ओर देखता रहा। उसने थोडी देर पहले ही मिट्टी के ढेर के पास ट्राँली लगाकर उसमें अपनी पत्नी की सहायता से दोनों बूढ़ी गायों को चढ़ा दिया अब दो बैलों को चढाने का प्रयास कर रहा था कि बीच में ही उसका पिता राम नारायण आ गया जो पहले कहीं खेतों की ओर घूमने गया हुआ था पर एन मौके पर आ गया।
दुर्गालाल की ओर से कोई जवाब न मिलते देख कर बूढ़ा तैश में आ गया और जोर से बोला, मैं पूछ रहा हूँ, यह क्या हो रहा है ? तुम कोई जवाब क्यों नहीं दे रहे ?
दुर्गालाल की जैसे चोरी पकड़ी गई। वह सोच रहा था कि जब तक उसके पिता घर लौटे वह इन ढोरों (पशुओँ) को ट्राँली में चढ़ाकर चल पड़ेगा। अब उसके जवाब देते मुश्किल पड़ रही थी। कुछ नहीं .....बस.....यूँ ही! वह अटक-अटक कर बोला, बाबूजी.....अब पार नहीं पड़ती.....खेतों में इतना चारा नहीं है इसलिये इन ढोरोँ को कहीं छोड़कर आ रहा हूँ।

----------


## sushilnkt

जमीन तो उसकी खुद की थी ना जमीन ही देखेगा अब वो

----------


## Krish13

ये बैल अब न तो हल खींच सकते और न ही गाड़ी में जोते जा सकते। इनसे तो अब खड़ा भी नहीं हुआ जाता। बैसखाँ (कमजोरी के कारण चलने में अयोग्य) पडे बैलों को घर में रख कर क्या करें? जब दुधारू पशुओं के लिए भी चारा नहीं है तो इन फंडर (जो न ब्याती हों और न दूध देती हों) गायों के लिए चारे का इंतजाम कैसे करूँ? इनको रात के समय कहीं शहर के पास छोड़ आऊँगा। वहाँ इधर- उधर भटक कर अपना पेट भर लेंगे।
हाँ ! हाँ ! शहर में तो इनके लिए चारा धरा पड़ा है। बस, छोडकर आने की देर है। बूढा जोर से बोलते हुए हाँफने लगा।
बीरबल, रामजस, हेमराज सभी तो अपने-अपने पालतू पशु शहर के पास छोड़ आये हैं। एक हम ही हैं जो इन्हें छाती से लगाए बैठे हैं। सारे धरम-करम का जिम्मा हमारे गले ही पड़ा है। दुर्गालाल ने क्रोध से कहा और जमीन की तरफ देखने लगा। सबका पानी मर गया है, सबका ! लोग करते हैं वैसा तुम भी करोगे ? वे तो कुएँ में गिरेंगे, तुम भी गिर जाओगे?

----------


## Krish13

कुछ तो विवेक से काम लो। आदमी हो तुम आदमी ! हाँफते हुँए बूढ़ा बाहर पड़ी एक चारपाई पर बैठ गया। सिर से साफा उतार कर चारपाई पर रख दिया और बड़बड़ाने लगा, अच्छे किसान बने हैं जो पशुओं को बोझ समझते हैं। अरे इन मूक पशुओं और किसान में एक अनाम रिश्ता होता है। तुम क्या समझोगे उसे ! बनने चले हो किसान ! बहुत बड़ा जिगरा (हृदय) होता है किसान का ! वह जब खेत में बीज बोता है तो सबसे पहले वह स्या-वड़ माता (अन्नपूर्णा माँ) से प्रार्थना करता है। वह पहले बहन, बेटी, अतिथि, भिखारी, पशु, पक्षी सबके लिए माँगता है और उसके बाद अपने लिये। तभी उसे अन्नदाता कहा जाता है। फसल पकने पर वायदे के अनुसार वह सभी का हिस्सा चुकाने का प्रयास भी करता है। और आज .....आज किसान अपने ही पशुओं को जिनके श्रम की बरकत से वह फलता-फूलता है, बूढ़े हो जाने पर भूखों मरने के लिए छोड़ देता है।

----------


## Krish13

लालच ने तुम्हें अंधा बना दिया है। मेरे पास सिर्फ एक हल की जोत जितनी जमीन थी। इन पशुओं के बूते पर मैंने खेती बाड़ी की। बरकत हुई और आज तुम दो मुरब्बा जमीन के मालिक हो। बैंक से कर्ज लेकर ट्रैक्टर क्या ले लिया अब पैर जमीन पर भी नहीं लगते। आधुनिक तरीकों से खेती का मतलब यह तो नहीं कि तुम पशुओं के दुश्मन हो जाओ। तुम कहते हो इससे समय की बचत होती है पर खाली समय में क्या करते हो? मेहनत से जी चुराते हो। किसान और पशु का पसीना जब खेत में गिरता है तो वह कमाई बरकत करती है बरकत। रामनारायण ने जोर देकर कहा।
क्यों लड़के के पीछे पडे हो ! घरमें घुसते ही बक-बक शुरू कर दी। राम नारायण की पत्नी ने आकर बोलना शुरू कर दिया।
अच्छा ! तो यह तुम्हारी शै पर कर रहा है। ट्रैक्टर तो कर्ज लेकर निकलवा दिया पर अब किश्तें कैसे भरेगा ? देखा नहीं! रामलाल की जमीन की कुर्की निकाल रखी है बैंक ने ! कहकर राम नारायण हाँफने लगा।

----------


## Krish13

इस कहानी का शेष भाग कुछ समय पश्चात........

----------


## amol05

*बदिया है लगे रहो रेपो+ के साथ*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> इस कहानी का शेष भाग कुछ समय पश्चात........



सच है कृष्ण जी जब से ये ट्रैक्टर वगैरह आए है पशुओँ का तिरस्कार होने लगा है। राम नारायण ने ठीक ही कहा किसान पहले अपने परिवार ओर पशुओँ के लिए उगाता है फिर अपने लिए। किसान ओर पशुओँ का पसीना जमीन पर गिरने से ही जमीन सोना उगलती है। आधुनिक किसान की इस दोषपूर्ण सोच को पेश करती इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाईए कृष्ण जी

----------


## Mr_perfect

मित्र इतनी बढ़िया कोशिश के लिए भी मैँ आपको रेपुटेशन से अधिक कुछ नहीँ दे सकता।
कृप्या स्वीकार करेँ।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

कृष्णा जी कहानी बहुत बढ़िया है और आपने जो शब्द और भाषा का प्रयोग किया है वो और भी अच्छा है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> इस कहानी का शेष भाग कुछ समय पश्चात........


आपका सूत्र वास्तव में बधाई के लायक है........
बस यु ही कहानी को आगे बडाते रहना मेरी शुभ कामनाये आपके साथ हे

----------


## mantu007

मित्र कहानी दिल को छु गयी .........। आगे भी लिखो ना .......

----------


## dev b

उम्दा सूत्र ..............................................व   ��ह

----------


## mantu007

किधर हैं मित्र ......सिर्फ यहीं बैठ के टुकुर रुकुर देख रहे हो .............

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी है मित्र लेकिन आगे का भाग कहाँ है.........

----------


## mantu007

> बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी है मित्र लेकिन आगे का भाग कहाँ है.........


कृष्ण जी आज लटका के चले गए हैं .............

----------


## Krish13

> जमीन तो उसकी खुद की थी ना जमीन ही देखेगा अब वो





> *बदिया है लगे रहो रेपो+ के साथ*





> सच है कृष्ण जी जब से ये ट्रैक्टर वगैरह आए है पशुओँ का तिरस्कार होने लगा है। राम नारायण ने ठीक ही कहा किसान पहले अपने परिवार ओर पशुओँ के लिए उगाता है फिर अपने लिए। किसान ओर पशुओँ का पसीना जमीन पर गिरने से ही जमीन सोना उगलती है। आधुनिक किसान की इस दोषपूर्ण सोच को पेश करती इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाईए कृष्ण जी





> कृष्णा जी कहानी बहुत बढ़िया है और आपने जो शब्द और भाषा का प्रयोग किया है वो और भी अच्छा है





> आपका सूत्र वास्तव में बधाई के लायक है........
> बस यु ही कहानी को आगे बडाते रहना मेरी शुभ कामनाये आपके साथ हे





> मित्र कहानी दिल को छु गयी .........। आगे भी लिखो ना .......





> उम्दा सूत्र ..............................................व   ��ह





> बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी है मित्र लेकिन आगे का भाग कहाँ है.........





> कृष्ण जी आज लटका के चले गए हैं .............


 सूत्र भ्रमण एवं उत्साह वर्धन करने के लिये आप सबका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद
आइये कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते हुये पूर्ण करेँ॥

----------


## Krish13

तो दो दो मुरब्बे जमीन बैलों से नहीं जोत सकता मैं! आपका जमाना और था। मजदूर भी सस्ते थे। लेकिन आज वो बात नहीं है। कमाई करनी है तो जमाने के अनुसार चलना ही पड़ेगा। दुर्गालाल माँ के पास खड़ा होकर बोल रहा था।
कमाई करने से तुम्हें कौन रोकता है ? पर क्या उसके लिये धरम करम ताक में रख दोगे?
इसमें धरम करम कहाँ आड़े आ गया। मैं तो इन्हें छोड़ कर ही आ रहा हूँ। कसाई को बेचने तो नहीं जा रहा।
बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो ! जुबान लड़ाते शर्म भी नहीं आती। गाय बैलों को तुम कसाई को इसीलिए नहीं बेचते क्योंकि धर्म भीरुता आड़े आती है। गौ हत्या के पाप से बचना चाहते हैं। यह भैंस भी तो बूढी है इसे कभी नहीं छोड़ोगे। इसे तुम कसाई को ही बेँचोगे।
दूसरा साल है अकाल पड़ते। आज ही श्याम लाल के ट्यूबवेल से चार घण्टे पानी के दो हजार रुपए दिए हैं। तीन बीघे गेहूँ को पानी दिया है। अब इन ढोरोँ का पेट भरने के लिए चारा लगाने के लिए अलग से पैसे और लगाऊँ ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र है भाई आपका,बिलकुल ओरिजनल बिना कॉपी पेस्ट का , रेपों लो जी ....

----------


## Krish13

वाह रे ! बेटे ! अच्छा पढ़ाया लिखाया तुझे । धन्य है तेरी पढ़ाई और संस्कार। पानी का मोल तो तूने बता दिया लेकिन तेरी रगों में इन गायों का दूध जो खून बनकर बह रहा है उसका कितना मोल है। कभी हिसाब किया इन बैलों के शरीर का पसीना जो खेतों में गिरा? जिनकी मेहनत से पैदा किया अन्न तेरी रगों में माँस, मज्जा और रक्त के रूप में बह रहा है उसका भी हिसाब किया? धन्य है बेटे तू ! धन्य है तेरी दुनियादारी ! जहाँ सारे काम लाभ हानि देखकर ही किए जाते हैं।
अरे दुर्गा की माँ ! आ जा तू भी! आ ट्राँली में बैठ जा! हम भी तो अब बूढ़े निकम्मे हो गए हैं। कहते कहते राम नारायण ट्राँली के पास चला गया और गायों को सहलाने लगा! अपने पिता की बातेँ सुन कर अब दुर्गा लाल का ह्रदय परिवर्तन हो गया॥

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र है भाई आपका,बिलकुल ओरिजनल बिना कॉपी पेस्ट का , रेपों लो जी ....


 उत्साह वर्धन करने के लिये आपका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद मित्र॥

----------


## mantu007

इतना धीरे धीरे  आगे बढ़ रहे हो जी .....................

----------


## kajal pandey

*कृष भैया सचमुच बहुत  अच्छा सूत्र है ,,,,,,,,,इसे गति प्रदान करे और हा आब तक की पोस्टिंग हेतु रेपो भी स्वीकार करे*

----------


## Krish13

> *कृष भैया सचमुच बहुत  अच्छा सूत्र है ,,,,,,,,,इसे गति प्रदान करे और हा आब तक की पोस्टिंग हेतु रेपो भी स्वीकार करे*


सूत्र पर आने एवं उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिये आप ह्रदय से धन्यवाद दिया बहन॥

----------


## kajal pandey

कृष भैया धन्यवाद तो आप मेरी ore से स्वीकार करे इतनी अछे सूत्र key liye

----------


## aawara

9*बेहतरीन . . . . . कृष जी*

----------


## Krish13

> कृष भैया धन्यवाद तो आप मेरी ore से स्वीकार करे इतनी अछे सूत्र key liye





> 9*बेहतरीन . . . . . कृष जी*


आप दोनो का  धन्यवाद.....................

----------


## Mr_perfect

1
क्या कहानी खत्म हो चुकी है?

----------


## Krish13

जल्द ही दूसरी कहानी आने वाली है

----------


## Mr_perfect

> जल्द ही दूसरी कहानी आने वाली है



कहाँ से आने वाली है
अब तक पहुँची क्योँ नहीँ

----------


## Krish13

तो आइये मित्रोँ कहानियोँ के सिलसिले को आगे बढ़ाते है  
इस कहानी मेँ आप देखेगे कि किस तरह एक सुखी किसान का समय विपरीत होता है और वो किसान आत्म हत्या करने के लिये क्योँ मजबूर हो जाता है॥

इस सूत्र मे छपी कहानियाँ अंतर्जाल से ली गईँ है॥

----------


## Krish13

शिव प्रसाद की बाखर में कुछ दिनों से कोई एक व्यक्ति नहीं बल्कि पूरा परिवार चिंतामग्न दिखाई दे रहा है। शिव की पेंसठ साल की वृद्ध अम्माँ जिसका शिवप्रसाद की पत्नी कमली से कुछ समय से अनबोला सा चल रहा था वे अब उपत कर बड़ी बहू से बोलने लगी हैं। उनके दैनिक आचरण में अब छोटी बहू से किनाराकशी झलकने लगी है। छोटी बहू सरोज जब ब्याह कर घर में आई थी तब छोटा बेटा महेश बेरोजगार था और खेती किसानी में उसकी कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं थी। सो नौकरी की जुगाड़ में भटकता रहता था। अलबत्ता बेरोजगारी के दिनों में माँ का लाड़ महेश पर ज्यादा झरता। आखिरकार जहाँ चाह वहाँ राह की कहावत चरितार्थ हुई और पिछड़ेवर्ग को मिले आरक्षण का लाभ उठाकर महेश शिक्षाकर्मी बनने में कामयाब हो गया। बड़े भाई भाभी को भी प्रसन्नता हुई। बंधी आमदनी घर में आएगी तो परिवार की माली हालत में और सुधार आएगा। आर्थिक हैसियत बढ़ेगी तो गांव और जाति बिरादरी में दबदबा भी कायम होगा।

----------


## Krish13

हालांकि शिवप्रसाद भी इंटर थे। वे चाहते तो उन्हें कब की नौकरी मिल गई होती। लेकिन पिता की सीख कह लो अथवा हिदायत उनके कानों में हमेशा एक आदर्श वाक्य बनकर गूंजती रही। पिता इस लीकोक्ति को दोहराते रहते थे, ‘उत्तम खेती, मध्यम बाण (व्यापार), निकृष्टचाकरी, भीख निदान' पिता की इस सीख को शिरोधार्य करते हुए शिवप्रसाद ने विरासत संभाल ली। खेती की आमद से तीन बहनों और छोटे भाई का विवाह किया। और फिर पिता के पंचतत्व में विलीन होने के साथ त्रिवेणी इलाहाबाद में उनकी अस्थियों के विसर्जन के बाद गंगापूजन, त्रयोदशा, भण्डारा और मोक्ष के लिए गोदान भी किया।
इन सामाजिक आयोजनों की यश कीर्ति से शिवप्रसाद के परिवार की जैसे पूरी पंच महल की जाति बिरादरी में प्रतिष्ठा स्थापित हो गई थी। लेकिन पिता की मौत के बाद जैसे वैभव को नजर लग गई। पिता को स्वर्ग सिधारे अभी छह माह भी नहीं बीते थे कि भाई ने तहसील में जमीन बंटवारे की दरख्वास्त लगा दी। मझले बहन-बहनोई भी बराबर की हिस्सेदारी पर अड़ गए।

----------


## Krish13

अम्माँ की समझाइश पर भी किसी ने कान नहीं दिए। हाँ दो बहनों ने जरूर दया बरती और हिस्सा लेने से साफ इनकार कर दिया। अम्माँ का हिस्सा मिलाकर जमीन पांच भागों में बंट गई। लेकिन ट्रेक्टर चूंकि पहले से ही शिवप्रसाद के नाम था और पुराना भी हो गया था इसलिए बड़ी कुटिल चतुराई से छोटी बहू सरोज की सलाह पर शिवप्रसाद के ही नाम मढ़ दिया गया। अम्माँ ने इसे अन्याय कहा भी लेकिन अम्माँ की सुने कौन ? वे अन्याय को न्याय की वेदी तक नहीं ला पाईं। बड़े की पूर पड़ती रहे इसलिए अम्माँ ने अपने खाते के खेत शिवप्रसाद को ही खेती के लिए सौंप दिए थे। अम्माँ खूब जानती थीं कि बड़े पर बोझ ज्यादा है इसलिए बड़े पर और भार न पड़े वे छोटे के घर ही खाती पीतीं और बड़ी पर बेवजह तनतना कर अनबोला साध लेतीं जिससे छोटी खुश रहे। छोटी की ईर्ष्या कूढ़न की तुष्टि का लाचार अम्माँ के पास यही नुस्खा था।

----------


## Krish13

अम्माँ की बूढ़ी आंखे मिचमिचाने जरूर लगीं थीं लेकिन अभी उनमें अनुभव की इतनी सार्म्थ्य बाकी थी कि वे सामनेवाले के हाव भाव से उसकी मनोस्थिति का अनुमान लगा लेतीं। सो अम्माँ अनुमान लगा रही थीं कि हो न हो बेटा विपदा में है। फिर अम्माँ को बेटे की चिंता सताने लगी। शिव के प्रति उनकी उदारता बढ़ गई। वे शिव की गतिविधियों पर निगाह भी रखने लगीं और उसके हालचाल की जानकारी तलब करने के प्रति भी सचेत व उत्साहित दिखने लगीं। और फिर एकदिन बड़े सबेरे जब अम्माँ चिलचिलाते जाड़े में तापने के लिए बरोसी में आग सुलगाने का उपक्रम कर रही थीं और शिव खेत पर रवानगी डालने की तैयारी में थे तब अम्मां पूछ बैठी, ‘‘क्यों शिब्बू तू आजकल इतनी जल्दी में क्यों रहता है....?
 ‘‘वैसेइं अम्माँ...! इन दिनों उजार का डर ज्यादा है। पैंठ चराने वालों का कोई भारोसा नहीं अपने..ई..खेत में भैसें चरा ले जाएं।''

----------


## lalji1964

वाह दोस्त , सचमुच में आप लोग इस फोरम के असली रचनाकार हो ! सलाम आपको मेरे दोस्त !

----------


## Krish13

> वाह दोस्त , सचमुच में आप लोग इस फोरम के असली रचनाकार हो ! सलाम आपको मेरे दोस्त !


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद लाल जी भाई॥

----------


## draculla

वाह क्रिशना भैया बहुत ही बढियां और शिक्षाप्रद कहानी प्रस्तुत की है...
आपको बहुत बहुते धन्यवाद.......
 :bloom: :clap::clap: :bloom:

----------


## Krish13

> वाह क्रिशना भैया बहुत ही बढियां और शिक्षाप्रद कहानी प्रस्तुत की है...
> आपको बहुत बहुते धन्यवाद.......
> :clap::clap:


आपके इन शब्दोँ ने मेरे हौसले को आसमान पर पहुँचा दिया मित्र आपका धन्यवाद!

अब कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते है॥

----------


## Krish13

‘‘सो तो ठीक है बेटा..., पर कछु दिनन से तू मोय परेशान लग रहो है। तेरे मुँह पे खुशी नहीं दिखा रही। कर्ज अर्ज चुकाने का कछु तकाजा होय तो मोय बता लाला... ‘‘ वे शिव के बिलकुल निकट आकर (क्योंकि वे जानती थीं दीवारों के भी कान होते हैं और छोटी बहू आगखानी है) कान में बोलीं, ‘‘ मोपे दुकी दुकाई सोने की बज्जटी और चूड़ियां धरी हैं। बंटवारे के समय मैंने छुपा लईं थीं। तेरी मोड़ी के ब्याह में देने के लाने। अब बुढ़ापे में मैं तो पहनने से रही। तोय जरूरत होय तो तू ले जा...! मैं काऊ से नहीं कहूंगी..., तेरे मरे बाप की सौगंध...!'' अम्माँ की आंखें डबडबा आईं।
- ‘‘बौरा गई है का अम्माँ..., तेरी रकम बेच के कर्जा पटाऊँगा का...? अभी चैत वैशाख में फसल आई जात है..., सो कर्जा पट जाएगा। रकम संभाल के रखे रह तेरी इच्छा होय तो मुनिया के ब्याह में दे देई ये...।'' और शिव निकल गए।

----------


## Krish13

चिंतित अम्माँ बरोसी में सुलग आई लौ में तापने लगीं। लेकिन रोज-ब-रोज आसपास के गांवों से कर्ज में डूबे किसानों की आत्महत्या की आ रही खबरों की आंच जैसे उनकी चिंता का ताप और बढ़ा रही थी।
अम्माँ सक्रिय रहीं। शिव के संग उठने बैठने वालों से अम्माँ को जानकारी मिली कि चना की पूरी फसल में इल्ली लग गई है। शिव ने सहकारी संस्था से कीटनाशक दवा लेकर छिड़काव भी कराया। शायद दवा नकली थी सो बेअसर रही। संस्था का कर्ज सिर पर चढ़ गया सो अलग। हालांकि इसी दवा के इस्तेमाल के लिए कृषि विशेषज्ञों ने भी कृषक प्रशिक्षण के दौरान सलाह दी थी और प्रयोग के तरीके भी बताए थे। इसी दौरान सहकारी संस्था वाले और दवा कंपनी के विक्रेता भी आ गए थे। उन्होंने जरूरत मंद कृषकों को सोसायटी से आसान किश्तों पर कर्ज लेकर दवा खरीदने की सुविधाएं भी जताई थीं। हालांकि कुछ किसानों को दवा को लेकर आशंकाएं थीं। किंतु किसान लाचार थे।

----------


## Krish13

सहकारी बैंक संस्थाओं की शर्त थी कि कर्ज केवल बताई जा रही बहुराष्ट्रीय दवा कंपनी की कीटनाशक दवा लेने पर ही मिलेगा। नगद राशि देने का प्रावधान कानूनन नहीं है। सो यही दवा खरीदना किसानों की लाचारगी थी। किसानों को ये बैंक सीधे कर्ज देते तब न वे जांच परख कर दवा खरीदने को स्वतंत्र होते।
अम्माँ की कुशंकाएं बेबुनियाद नहीं थीं। बड़ी बहू कमली आंगन में जब झाड़ू लगा रही थी तब अनायास ही अम्माँ की नजर बहू के रीते गले पर जा टिकी। अम्माँ चौंकीं।इसके गले में तो दो तौले की सोने की लर (चैन) झूलती रहती थी। कहाँ गई? पूछूँ। और अम्माँ बहू के पास जा बैठी। बोलीं, ‘‘तेरी लर कहाँ गई बड़ी बहू...?
बेफिक्र कमली को ऐसी उम्मीद कतई नहीं थी कि अम्माँ की बूढ़ी नजर लर पर पड़ जाएगी और वे सवाल भी उठाएंगी। सो कमली सकपका गई। छटपटाते हुए बड़ी सावधानी से उसने धोती के पल्लू में गला और आंचल ढंक लिए। फिर सायास बोली, ‘‘लर टूट गई थी सो जे सुनार के यहाँ सुधरवे डार आए हैं।

----------


## Krish13

‘‘मेरे सिर पे हाथ रख के सौं खा की तू सच्ची बोल रही है।'' और अम्माँ ने बहू की हथेली खुद के सिर पर रख ली। कमली अम्माँ की आँखों से आँख मिला पाती इससे पहले वे छलछला आईं। और कमली धोती के पल्लू से आँखें मीढ़ते हुए सच नहीं बोल पाने की हिम्मत न जुटा पाने के कारण अटा वाले कोठे में घुस गई। अम्माँ भी पीछे थीं।
अम्माँ हैरान थीं। शिव ने सोने की लर बेच दी थी। जब सहकारी संस्था से खरीदी दवा का असर इल्लियों पर नहीं दिखा तो शिव पत्नी की दो तौले की लर शिवपुरी के सराफा बाजार में बेचकर कीटनाशक बाजार से खरीद लाए थे। पति पत्नी और बारह साल की बिटिया मुनिया ने मिलकर दो दिन रात एक करके दवा छिड़की। इस श्रम के लिए मुनिया को दो दिन स्कूल की छुट्टी भी करनी पड़ी। फिर चल रही शीत लहर की जो मार उसके कोमल शरीर पर पड़ी तो बुखार की गिरफ्त में आ गई। दादी अम्माँ ने तुलसी की पत्तियों और गिलोय की बेल के काढ़ा पिला पिलाकर मुनिया का उपचार किया। लोरियाँ सुनाकर वे मुनिया का मन बहलातीं और सिर दबाकर हरारत दूर करने की कोशिश में लगी रहतीं।

----------


## draculla

करिश भाई जल्दी से आगे की कहानी बताये...
धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

> करिश भाई जल्दी से आगे की कहानी बताये...
> धन्यवाद


 जी मित्र अब कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते है॥

----------


## Krish13

शिव मुनिया को अस्पताल लाकर इलाज कराने की सोचते भी पर पैसे की जबरदस्त तंगी के चलते वे ऐसा नहीं कर पाए। हालांकि कमली ने बेटी के उपचार के लिए सोने की अंगूठी बेच देने को कहा भी पर इसी बीच भगवान ने सुन ली। अम्माँ की दवा, दुआ और सेवा रंग लाई। मुनिया की सेहत में सुधार दिखने लगा। हालांकि गाँव में प्राथमिक स्वास्थ्य केंद्र है पर कभी खुलता नहीं। मुसीबत में घिरा किसान कितनी विकट दुविधा में होता है कि फसल की सुरक्षा की चिंता की खातिर उसे संतान की बीमारी से भी मुँह मोड़ना पड़ता है। इस निष्ठुर और हृदयहीन लाचारी का सामना कर मन ही मन कितना रोए होंगे शिव और कमली।
पूरे इलाके में शीत लहर का प्रकोप बढ़ना शुरू हो गया है। किसान तुषार की आशंका से भयभीत हो रहे हैं। अम्माँ बाखर के बाहर कौड़े में आग जलाकर ताप रही हैं। उनके साथ दो  तीन उन्हीं की उम्र की औरतें और कुछ युवक बैठे हैं। सब चितिंत हैं।

----------


## Krish13

चिंता का मन मस्तिष्क पर पर्याप्त दबाव है। सो किसी के बोल नहीं फूट रहे। तभी चार पांच लोगों की टोली आई और अम्माँ से बोले ‘‘अम्माँ गाँव में भील देवता का मंदिर बन रहा है शिवप्रसाद से कहो चंदा दे।
 ‘‘देवता किसान की कछु सुनत तो हैं नहीं। मौसम कैसो खराब हो रहो है। पाले को डर सता रहो है। वक्त का मारा किसान कहाँ से चंदा दे..., तुम्हीं बताओ ?''
‘‘अम्माँ भगवान को मत कोस। भगवान की कृपा पूरे गाँव पर बनी रहे इसीलिए तो मंदिर बनवा रहे हैं।''
 ‘‘चल एक सौ एक रूपया ले जा...। वैशाख में शिव के खेत में मन माफिक फसल निकरी तो पांच सौ एक देवता पर चढ़ाऊंगी।''
 ‘‘अम्माँ रसीद कौन के नाम काटूं..., तुम्हारे या शिव के या महेश के ?''
 ‘‘घर का बड़ा शिव है तो शिव के नाम काट...। बाके बाप के मरने के बाद वही तो घर का मुखिया है।''
अम्माँ भीतर जाकर रूपये लाई और टोली के लोगों को देकर धोती के पल्लू में रसीद बांध ली।

----------


## Krish13

अम्माँ देख व अनुभव कर रही थीं शिव पर मुसीबतों का शिकंजा लगातार कस रहा है। कल ही बैंक से ट्रेक्टर पर लिए कर्ज की वसूली का नोटिस आ गया। साढ़े चार लाख से ऊपर का अकेले ट्रेक्टर पर कर्ज बकाया है। अम्माँ सोच रही थीं ये ट्रेक्टरों से खेती, मोटर पंप से सिंचाई और थ्रेसर से दांय का चलन क्या शुरू हुआ है इनने किसान की जड़ में मठा घोल दओ। धन के सब स्रोत सोख डाले। किसान इनके पेट में डीजल भरे या अपने पेट में रोटी? हल बैल की खेती भली थी। बिनेई हल में जोत दो तो खेत हांक लो और रेंहट चरस में जोत दो तो सिंचाई कर लो। कर्ज लेकर ट्रेक्टर से खेती तो किसान के तिल तिल प्राण हरने के उपाय हैं।
और फिर तीन दिन से हिमालय में हो रही बर्फबारी से निकलीं उत्तरी हवाएं दक्षिण की ओर बहीं तो खेतों में कहर ढाती चली गईं। पाले की मार ने फसलों को खेत में बिछा दिया।

----------


## Krish13

अम्माँ कौड़े पर ताप रही थीं। तभी दौड़ते हांफते दो ग्रामीणों के आर्तनादों ने अम्माँ का कलेजा चीर दिया ‘‘अम्माँ गजब हो गया...''
भविष्य की अनिश्चितता से घिरी अम्माँ फुर्ती से उठ खड़ी हुईं।
 ‘‘गजब हो गया अम्माँ... खेत पर शिव ने कीटनाशक दवा पी लई...। मेड़ पर तड़फ रहो है....। जल्दी से ट्रेक्टर ट्राँली निकलवाओ  अस्पताल ले जाना है।''
 ‘‘हे राम जी... तूने जो कौन से जनम को दण्ड दओ...'' फिर वे हड़बड़ाई...। बाखर में भागीं ‘‘महेश कहाँ है... जल्दी आ...। बड़े लाला ने जहर पी लओ...। जा मेरी रकम ले जा बेच के इलाज करा...। जरूरत पड़े तो मेरो खेत बेच देई ए... '' अम्माँ छाती पीटती हुई बक्से से रकम की पोटली निकाल लाईँ और महेश को थमाकर गलियारे में लोट पोट हो गईं।

----------


## Krish13

हौसले के पैरों पर शिव की जिंदगी को दौड़ाने की कोशिशों में लगीं अम्माँ मानो हार कर खुद जमीन पर थीं। शिवप्रसाद ने अस्पताल ले जाने की तैयारियों की शुरूआत में ही दम तोड़ दिया।
अगले दिन के अखबारों के मुखपृष्ठों पर खबर थी ‘कर्ज में डूबे एक और किसान ने आत्महत्या की। समाचार के नीचे कृषि मंत्री और प्रदेश सरकार के प्रवक्ता का बयान भी था ‘मृतक किसान शिवप्रसाद की माली हालत सुदृढ़ थी। वह एक ट्रेक्टर, बीस बीघा सिंचित जमीन का मालिक था। अपनी माँ के हिस्से के खेत में भी वही खेती करता था। गाँव में मंदिर बनवा रहा था। इलाज के लिए उसकी माँ ने सोने के गहनों की पोटली खोल दी थी। वह हर तरह का कर्ज पटाने में सक्षम था। हाँ कुछ दिनों से मृतक किसान की मनोस्थिति जरूर खराब थी। जिससे एकाएक मृतक का मानसिक संतुलन गड़बड़ा गया और उसने कीटनाशक दवा गटक ली। मृतक के आत्महत्या करने की यही वजह है।
अम्माँ को जब महेश ने यह खबर पढ़कर सुनाई तो उन्होंने अखबार छीन कर आग में झौंक दिया ‘‘मेरे लायक बेटे को पगला ठहरा रही है सरकार...। आग लगे ऐसी सरकार में।'' एक लाचार किसान बेटे की मौत पर माँ के पास इसके अलावा आक्रोश जताने का और चारा भी क्या था?

----------


## Krish13

यह कहानी आपको कैसी लगी?
इस कहानी पर अपने विचार यहाँ अवश्य रखेँ॥

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*वाह वाह कृष भाई ....... बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी ..... 
++++++++ आपको आपकी मेहनत के लिए ॥*

----------


## Krish13

> *वाह वाह कृष भाई ....... बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी ..... 
> ++++++++ आपको आपकी मेहनत के लिए ॥*


मेरा उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिये ह्रदय से धन्यवाद चौधरी जी॥

----------


## anushka

*अत्यंत मार्मिक एवं हृदयस्पर्शी कथा....बहुत अच्छी प्रविष्टि हेतु बधाई*

----------


## anushka

'अकाल के बाद'

*कई दिनों तक चूल्हा रोया चक्की रही उदास
कई दिनों तक कानी कुतिया सोई उनके पास
कई दिनों तक लगी भीत पर छिपकलियों की गश्त
कई दिनों तक चूहों की भी हालत रही शिकस्त
दाने आए घर के अंदर कई दिनों के बाद
धुँआ उठा आंगन के ऊपर कई दिनों के बाद
चमक उठी घर भर की आँखें कई दिनों के बाद
कौए ने खुजलाई पाँखें कई दिनों के बाद.*

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ............

----------


## Raman46

> यह कहानी आपको कैसी लगी?
> इस कहानी पर अपने विचार यहाँ अवश्य रखेँ॥



 अच्छी सूत्रा हाई कृष भाई किशानों को समर्पित

----------


## Krish13

अनुष्का जी, देव जी और रमन जी सूत्र भ्रमण एवं उत्साह वर्धन के लिये आपका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद
अनुष्का जी द्वारा प्रस्तुत कविता बहुत अच्छी लगी आपका फिर एक बार धन्यवाद॥

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी लिखी हे दादा 

शादी में खेत बिकते हैं गौने में गिरवी घर ,
मुश्किल से विदा होती है बेटी किसान की |

----------


## dev b

.बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  ...बधाई ..

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी लिखी हे दादा 
> 
> शादी में खेत बिकते हैं गौने में गिरवी घर ,
> मुश्किल से विदा होती है बेटी किसान की |





> .बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  ...बधाई ..


 आप दोनो का स्वागत है॥

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*लाजवाब सूत्र मित्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो ........................*

----------


## dev b

शान दार सूत्र...बधाई मित्र

----------


## groopji

> हौसले के पैरों पर शिव की जिंदगी को दौड़ाने की कोशिशों में लगीं अम्माँ मानो हार कर खुद जमीन पर थीं। शिवप्रसाद ने अस्पताल ले जाने की तैयारियों की शुरूआत में ही दम तोड़ दिया।
> अगले दिन के अखबारों के मुखपृष्ठों पर खबर थी ‘कर्ज में डूबे एक और किसान ने आत्महत्या की। समाचार के नीचे कृषि मंत्री और प्रदेश सरकार के प्रवक्ता का बयान भी था ‘मृतक किसान शिवप्रसाद की माली हालत सुदृढ़ थी। वह एक ट्रेक्टर, बीस बीघा सिंचित जमीन का मालिक था। अपनी माँ के हिस्से के खेत में भी वही खेती करता था। गाँव में मंदिर बनवा रहा था। इलाज के लिए उसकी माँ ने सोने के गहनों की पोटली खोल दी थी। वह हर तरह का कर्ज पटाने में सक्षम था। हाँ कुछ दिनों से मृतक किसान की मनोस्थिति जरूर खराब थी। जिससे एकाएक मृतक का मानसिक संतुलन गड़बड़ा गया और उसने कीटनाशक दवा गटक ली। मृतक के आत्महत्या करने की यही वजह है।
> अम्माँ को जब महेश ने यह खबर पढ़कर सुनाई तो उन्होंने अखबार छीन कर आग में झौंक दिया ‘‘मेरे लायक बेटे को पगला ठहरा रही है सरकार...। आग लगे ऐसी सरकार में।'' एक लाचार किसान बेटे की मौत पर माँ के पास इसके अलावा आक्रोश जताने का और चारा भी क्या था?


मित्र पहली बार सूत्र पर आया और दोनों कहानिया पढ़ डाली अत्यंत सुन्दर और मार्मिक वृत्तांत का वर्णन किया है  और दूसरी  कहानी का अंत भी हकीकत के एकदम नजदीक ही है  आपको ++

----------


## Krish13

> *लाजवाब सूत्र मित्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो ........................*





> मित्र पहली बार सूत्र पर आया और दोनों कहानिया पढ़ डाली अत्यंत सुन्दर और मार्मिक वृत्तांत का वर्णन किया है  और दूसरी  कहानी का अंत भी हकीकत के एकदम नजदीक ही है  आपको ++


धन्यवाद मित्र आपका स्वागत है.......

----------


## draculla

मित्र आपके अगले कहानी का इंतजार है!!!!!

----------


## draculla

कृष भाई कहाँ चले गए हो?????

----------


## sushilnkt

> कृष भाई कहाँ चले गए हो?????


अपने घर को ... 
वो नाराज हे आज कल हम सब से

----------


## draculla

कृष भाई यदि और कोई कहानी हो तो वह जल्दी से पोस्ट करें.

----------


## kajal pandey

कृष भैया ..................जय जवान जय किसान

----------


## Krish13

> कृष भाई यदि और कोई कहानी हो तो वह जल्दी से पोस्ट करें.


जी भाई नई कहानी जल्दी पोस्ट करुँगा
सूत्र पर आने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

> कृष भैया ..................जय जवान जय किसान


जय जवान जय किसान जय विज्ञान
दिया बहन सूत्र पर आने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद॥

----------


## shahanshah

*बेहतरीन कहानी है आपकी !बहुत-बहुत बधाई !*

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

*बढीया कहानी है आपकी !बहुत-बहुत बधाई !*

----------


## ramjikadanda

> शिव प्रसाद की बाखर में कुछ दिनों से कोई एक व्यक्ति नहीं बल्कि पूरा परिवार चिंतामग्न दिखाई दे रहा है। शिव की पेंसठ साल की वृद्ध अम्माँ जिसका शिवप्रसाद की पत्नी कमली से कुछ समय से अनबोला सा चल रहा था वे अब उपत कर बड़ी बहू से बोलने लगी हैं। उनके दैनिक आचरण में अब छोटी बहू से किनाराकशी झलकने लगी है। छोटी बहू सरोज जब ब्याह कर घर में आई थी तब छोटा बेटा महेश बेरोजगार था और खेती किसानी में उसकी कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं थी। सो नौकरी की जुगाड़ में भटकता रहता था। अलबत्ता बेरोजगारी के दिनों में माँ का लाड़ महेश पर ज्यादा झरता। आखिरकार जहाँ चाह वहाँ राह की कहावत चरितार्थ हुई और पिछड़ेवर्ग को मिले आरक्षण का लाभ उठाकर महेश शिक्षाकर्मी बनने में कामयाब हो गया। बड़े भाई भाभी को भी प्रसन्नता हुई। बंधी आमदनी घर में आएगी तो परिवार की माली हालत में और सुधार आएगा। आर्थिक हैसियत बढ़ेगी तो गांव और जाति बिरादरी में दबदबा भी कायम होगा।


    बहुत अच्छे किसान मित्र किसी और की कहानी को चुरा कर यहाँ पोस्ट कर रहे हो और और रेपो बटोर रहे हो ........ कम से कम असली मेहनत करने वाले का नाम ही लिख देते ये कहानी प्रमोद भार्गव ने लिखी है और उस पर आप अपना ठप्पा लगा रहे हो ......    ये रहा कहानी का असली लिंक  http://www.rachanakar.org/2011/07/blog-post_1432.html

----------


## Krish13

मित्र ये बात मैने पहले बता दी थी शायद आपने पूरा सूत्र नही देखा
आप सूत्र पर आये और अपने विचार रखे इसके लिये मैँ आपका आभारी हूँ।

----------


## kumarvinod

बहुत अच्छी कहाधी है भाई पर पूरी नही की

----------


## kumarvinod

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है भाई पर पूरी नही की

----------


## calvitf

मित्र कृष जी 

मै जहां तक आपके बारे मे अनुमान लगा पाया हूँ उसके आधार पर कहना चाहूँगा की आप एक कृषक परिवार से है आपके हस्ताक्षर मे हल और आपके लेख भी उसी अनुरूप के है 

आपके पहली कहानी मे आज का नवयुवक की पूरी की पूरी छवि आपने उतार दिया है आज का युवक तुरंत की सोंचता है और बहुत कर्तव्यहीन होता जा रहा है सबसे ज्यादा उसे अपने आराम की ही चिंता रहती है बस 
आपने बूढ़े हुए पशुओं को भटकने के लिए प्राथमिकता दी है लेकिन मैंने अपनी आंखो से कई जिलो के गांवों मे देखा है की बूढ़े माँ बाप का भी सहारा नहीं बनते है अगर बृद्धा, बिधवा पेंसन न मिले तो आज के बूढ़े लोग जहर खाने को मजबूर हो जाएँगे 
लिखना तो ज्यादा चाहता था लेकिन अब यहीं विराम दे रहा हु 

अंत मे किसानो के लिए लिखने पर आपको हज़ार बार नमन ..........................:salut:

----------


## calvitf

कृष जी ..................

एक जिज्ञासा हो रही है 

मेरे यहाँ जमीन बिस्वा , बीघा , हेक्टयर मे बोला जाता है लेकिन 

यह मुरब्बे  क्या होता है ....................?

----------


## RaniSingh111

> कृष जी ..................
>  एक जिज्ञासा हो रही है 
>  मेरे यहाँ जमीन बिस्वा , बीघा , हेक्टयर मे बोला जाता है लेकिन 
>  यह मुरब्बे  क्या होता है ....................?


शायद राजस्थान के गंगानगर जिले में 25  बीघा का एक मुरब्बा होता है

----------


## Krish13

> कृष जी ..................
> 
> एक जिज्ञासा हो रही है 
> 
> मेरे यहाँ जमीन बिस्वा , बीघा , हेक्टयर मे बोला जाता है लेकिन 
> 
> यह मुरब्बे  क्या होता है ....................?


मित्र धवल जी सूत्र पर आने एवं अपने बहुमूल्य विचार रखने के लिये आपका आभार.....
मित्र इस मुरब्बे के बारे मेँ मुझे भी कुछ जानकारी नही है।

----------


## calvitf

> शायद राजस्थान के गंगानगर जिले में 25  बीघा का एक मुरब्बा होता है


शुक्रिया मित्र जानकारी देने के लिए ........................

----------


## groopji

> कृष जी ..................
> 
> एक जिज्ञासा हो रही है 
> 
> मेरे यहाँ जमीन बिस्वा , बीघा , हेक्टयर मे बोला जाता है लेकिन 
> 
> यह मुरब्बे  क्या होता है ....................?


ज़मीन की एक नाप के बतौर मुरब्बा शब्द का इस्तेमाल हिन्दी समेत पश्चिमोत्तर भारत की ज़बानों में होता है। यह अरबी का शब्द है। भूमि के चौरस टुकड़े को मुरब्बा कहते हैं। वह भूखण्ड जिसकी सभी भुजाएं एक समान हों। वैसे यह भूमि की एक माप भी है। करीब पच्चीस एकड़ रक़बा मुरब्बा कहलाता है। वैसे मुरब्बा में किसी अंक का उसी से गुणा करने से प्राप्त नतीजे का भाव भी है। इस अर्थ में मुरब्बा के मायने पच्चीस गुणा पच्चीस मीटर का भूखण्ड भी मुरब्बा है और पच्चीस गुणा पच्चीस एकड़ भूमि भी मुरब्बा है। 


गूगल बाबा की कृपा से ढूँढा गया मुरब्बे का अर्थ

----------


## calvitf

> ज़मीन की एक नाप के बतौर मुरब्बा शब्द का इस्तेमाल हिन्दी समेत पश्चिमोत्तर भारत की ज़बानों में होता है। यह अरबी का शब्द है। भूमि के चौरस टुकड़े को मुरब्बा कहते हैं। वह भूखण्ड जिसकी सभी भुजाएं एक समान हों। वैसे यह भूमि की एक माप भी है। करीब पच्चीस एकड़ रक़बा मुरब्बा कहलाता है। वैसे मुरब्बा में किसी अंक का उसी से गुणा करने से प्राप्त नतीजे का भाव भी है। इस अर्थ में मुरब्बा के मायने पच्चीस गुणा पच्चीस मीटर का भूखण्ड भी मुरब्बा है और पच्चीस गुणा पच्चीस एकड़ भूमि भी मुरब्बा है। 
> 
> 
> गूगल बाबा की कृपा से ढूँढा गया मुरब्बे का अर्थ


*प्रभारी जी 

आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी से हमे लाभ तो हुआ ही 

हमारे साथ साथ पूर्वोत्तर राज्यो मे रहने वाले सदस्यो को 

भी यह जानकारी लाभान्वित करती रहेगी ................... *

----------


## vickky681

बहुत की बढ़िया कहानिया है कृष भाई 
आप ने ये कहानिया पोस्ट करके किसानो की मजबूरीयों को दर्शाया है 
जो पूरे देश का पेट पालते  है कई बार उन्हे ही भूखे पेट सोना पड़ता है

----------


## ramsingh111

बहुत अछी कहानिया हे 
क्रिपया कुछ और कहानिया पोस्ट करे

----------

